# New Game: Change a letter



## MA-Caver

Thought this might add to interest and reduce further boredom.
We take turns changing ONE letter in a word, as long as we can. Example: 
I say Lord 
someone else says Word 
third person says Sword etc etc etc 
If we get really stuck someone can start over with a new word! 
--------------------------------------------------------------
Love


----------



## bdparsons

Dove


----------



## Ceicei

move


----------



## KenpoTex

movie


----------



## Nightingale

kenpotex said:
			
		

> movie




Moxie


----------



## KenpoGirl

Mopie


----------



## Goldendragon7

Dopie


----------



## Nightingale

dope


----------



## Aikikitty

rope


----------



## KenpoGirl

Roper


----------



## Goldendragon7

Groper


----------



## Nightingale

Grover


----------



## Andi

Rover (what are the chances?! :boing2: )


----------



## someguy

rove


----------



## pknox

Trove


----------



## KenpoGirl

Strove 

(fyi: past tense of strive)


----------



## Nightingale

Drove


----------



## Goldendragon7

Prove


----------



## KenpoGirl

Grove


----------



## Cryozombie

Grovel


----------



## Gary Crawford

Gravel


----------



## Jade Tigress

Grave


----------



## KenpoGirl

grape


----------



## Nightingale

graze


----------



## Jade Tigress

craze


----------



## Cryozombie

crazy


----------



## Andi

crapy (resembling crape/crepe)


----------



## Nightingale

crap


----------



## Cryozombie

Cap


----------



## Goldendragon7

Carp


----------



## tshadowchaser

Card


----------



## MA-Caver

Ward


(I'm just tickled to see such a great response to this... :uhyeah: )


----------



## 2fisted

Lard


----------



## TheRustyOne

Bard


----------



## Ceicei

bare


----------



## Andi

bale


----------



## KenpoTex

sale


----------



## Taimishu

Salt


----------



## Cryozombie

Malt  (mmmmm Malt) :cheers:


----------



## Ceicei

Male


----------



## MA-Caver

Mile


----------



## Ceicei

Smile


----------



## Gary Crawford

Smiley


----------



## Rich Parsons

(* Yes I know I am breaking the rules, I removed the E and rearranged a few letter  *)


Slimy


----------



## Touch Of Death

pknox said:
			
		

> Trove


strove


----------



## KenpoTex

Mare


----------



## Goldendragon7

Hare


----------



## Shodan

Share


----------



## Andi

Shire


----------



## Cryozombie

hire


----------



## Ceicei

fire


----------



## Gary Crawford

Dire


----------



## Ceicei

Sire


----------



## Goldendragon7

Siren


----------



## Gary Crawford

Sure


----------



## Ceicei

pure


----------



## TheRustyOne

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> (* Yes I know I am breaking the rules, I removed the E and rearranged a few letter  *)
> 
> 
> Slimy



Blim(e)y


----------



## c2kenpo

Slimey

Dave
 :redcaptur


----------



## 2fisted

Slimed


----------



## Jade Tigress

Slamed


----------



## Shodan

Blamed


----------



## Gary Crawford

Blames


----------



## Aikikitty

lames


----------



## Ceicei

dames


----------



## MA-Caver

damns


----------



## Gary Crawford

darns


----------



## tshadowchaser

darts


----------



## Gary Crawford

lol,I can't resist! FARTS


----------



## tshadowchaser

forts


----------



## Rich Parsons

Ports


----------



## KenpoTex

Parts


----------



## Gary Crawford

Pants


----------



## Aikikitty

Rants


----------



## someguy

rats


----------



## Nightingale

cats


----------



## Gary Crawford

Bats


----------



## Mace

baits


----------



## jeffkyle

Waits


----------



## KenpoGirl

gaits


----------



## Nightingale

gait


----------



## Aikikitty

rait


----------



## Andi

rail


----------



## Mace

trail


----------



## Shodan

train


----------



## KenpoGirl

frail


----------



## c2kenpo

Shodan said:
			
		

> train




Working off this one.


BRAIN

Dave


----------



## Gary Crawford

back on track-Grail


----------



## TheRustyOne

Grain


----------



## Gary Crawford

train


----------



## TheRustyOne

tran


----------



## KenpoTex

Bran


----------



## Mace

Brat


----------



## 2fisted

Drat!


----------



## OULobo

drag


----------



## Mace

Rag


----------



## Nightingale

brag


----------



## someguy

bag


----------



## Aikikitty

lag


----------



## Shodan

Tag


----------



## Mace

Stag


----------



## someguy

stage


----------



## OUMoose

sage


----------



## Andi

age


----------



## OUMoose

abe


----------



## Mace

Able


----------



## c2kenpo

Mace said:
			
		

> Able




fable


Dave


----------



## Ceicei

sable


----------



## TheRustyOne

gable


----------



## Shodan

cable


----------



## Touch Of Death

Shodan said:
			
		

> cable


gable (as in "Ann of Green...)


----------



## Gary Crawford

Gabled


----------



## TheRustyOne

Gables


----------



## KenpoTex

Gales (gale/huricane/typhoon etc.)


----------



## Mace

Tales


----------



## OUMoose

bales

Like Hay Bales...  (I think that's how you spell it)


----------



## Mace

Sales


----------



## someguy

tales


----------



## OULobo

males


----------



## Gary Crawford

Malis


----------



## Shodan

Malts


----------



## Ceicei

melts


----------



## Gary Crawford

celts


----------



## TheRustyOne

belts


----------



## Touch Of Death

welts


----------



## Ceicei

Pelts


----------



## Gary Crawford

Kelts


----------



## MA-Caver

kilts


----------



## Blindside

kills


----------



## TheRustyOne

kilns


----------



## KenpoTex

kilos


----------



## c2kenpo

silos


----------



## TheRustyOne

milos


----------



## Andi

miles


----------



## MA-Caver

smiles


----------



## Shodan

Similes


----------



## Gary Crawford

Simile


----------



## KenpoTex

Simple


----------



## Gary Crawford

Sample


----------



## Ceicei

Ample


----------



## Shodan

Apple


----------



## KenpoTex

Apply


----------



## Andi

aptly


----------



## Mace

Raptly


----------



## Ceicei

Rattle


----------



## TheRustyOne

Cattle


----------



## 2fisted

Battle


----------



## Gary Crawford

Batter


----------



## KenpoTex

Barter


----------



## TheRustyOne

Carter


----------



## Shodan

Carver


----------



## Andi

(MA) Caver


----------



## Ceicei

cavern


----------



## tshadowchaser

tavern    :cheers:


----------



## Aikikitty

Pave (paver?)

edit: sorry I posted out of order.


----------



## Gary Crawford

Saver


----------



## Jade Tigress

saves


----------



## TheRustyOne

saved

(happy Easter, ya'all!)


----------



## Gary Crawford

Slaved


----------



## Andi

staved


----------



## Gary Crawford

Staled


----------



## Ceicei

scaled


----------



## 2fisted

scared


----------



## KenpoTex

Snared


----------



## Mace

Snored


----------



## someguy

snore


----------



## 2fisted

store


----------



## Mace

Storm


----------



## Gary Crawford

Story


----------



## Andi

stony


----------



## Mace

Sony


----------



## 2fisted

Song


----------



## Gary Crawford

Sung


----------



## tshadowchaser

sing


----------



## MA-Caver

sting


----------



## Gary Crawford

Stink


----------



## KenpoTex

Stint


----------



## Mace

Stunt


----------



## Han_Tsu_Ki

Stunts


----------



## Andi

stuns​


----------



## Mace

Shuns


----------



## someguy

huns


----------



## Mace

Hunt


----------



## Han_Tsu_Ki

Bunt


----------



## KenpoTess

Bunk


----------



## Mace

Funk


----------



## TheRustyOne

Punk


----------



## Mace

Pink


----------



## Gary Crawford

Sink


----------



## Han_Tsu_Ki

Sin


----------



## Andi

Son


----------



## Shodan

Won


----------



## c2kenpo

Won't


----------



## Gary Crawford

Went


----------



## Touch Of Death

pent


----------



## KenpoTex

Pint


----------



## Mace

Print


----------



## someguy

prints


----------



## Andi

sprints


----------



## Gary Crawford

Springs


----------



## Shodan

Strings


----------



## Han_Tsu_Ki

stings


----------



## Ceicei

stints


----------



## Gary Crawford

stunts


----------



## MA-Caver

shunts


----------



## Mace

Shuts


----------



## KenpoTex

Shouts


----------



## Mace

Shorts


----------



## Shodan

Sports


----------



## Andi

ports


----------



## OUMoose

poets


----------



## Ping898

posts


----------



## c2kenpo

Hosts

Dave


----------



## Touch Of Death

costs (?)


----------



## KenpoTex

Coasts


----------



## Cryozombie

Toasts


----------



## MA-Caver

roasts


----------



## Andi

boasts


----------



## KenpoTex

Boats


----------



## Shodan

Goats


----------



## OUMoose

Goals


----------



## Mace

Foals


----------



## Ceicei

Foams


----------



## 2fisted

Forms


----------



## someguy

form


----------



## OUMoose

Dorm


----------



## Andi

Worm


----------



## Mace

Warm


----------



## Shodan

Farm


----------



## Jade Tigress

Firm


----------



## Gary Crawford

fern


----------



## OUMoose

ferns

(Hate to cheap out on that one, but fern is a hard word... hehe)


----------



## Aikikitty

learns


----------



## Gary Crawford

leans


----------



## someguy

cleans


----------



## Shodan

Cleanse


----------



## OUMoose

cleansed


----------



## Gary Crawford

Cleanser


----------



## Mace

Cleaner


----------



## OUMoose

Clearer


----------



## Mace

Cleared


----------



## Gary Crawford

Cleaned


----------



## Ceicei

Leaned


----------



## Mace

Learned


----------



## c2kenpo

Earned


----------



## Gary Crawford

Earner


----------



## Shodan

Garner


----------



## Mace

Gainer


----------



## 2fisted

Gained


----------



## someguy

rained


----------



## OUMoose

Pained


----------



## Shodan

Painted


----------



## Touch Of Death

Shodan said:
			
		

> Painted


tainted


----------



## Mace

tinted


----------



## MA-Caver

Stinted


----------



## Gary Crawford

stunted


----------



## OUMoose

Stuned


----------



## Gary Crawford

Stoned-as in rocks


----------



## Shodan

Stones


----------



## Aikikitty

Drones


----------



## Ceicei

Drone


----------



## KenpoTex

Prone


----------



## Ceicei

Prong


----------



## Gary Crawford

Pronk-jump straight up-as in kangeroos


----------



## MA-Caver

gronk


----------



## KenpoTex

Grog

Btw...what the hell does "Gronk" mean?


----------



## MA-Caver

frog
------------------------
to answer the above question... from www.dictionary.com

/gronk/ Popularised by Johnny Hart's comic strip "B.C." but
the word apparently predates that.

1. To clear the state of a wedged device and restart it.
More severe than "to frob" (sense 2).

2. [TMRC] To cut, sever, smash, or similarly disable.

3. The sound made by many 3.5-inch diskette drives. In
particular, the microfloppies on a Commodore Amiga go
"grink, gronk".


----------



## Gary5000

from


----------



## Gary Crawford

Fro


----------



## OUMoose

Bro


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Pro


----------



## Mace

Prod


----------



## Touch Of Death

Mace said:
			
		

> Prod


PROM


----------



## Shodan

Prop


----------



## Gary Crawford

Crop


----------



## KenpoTex

Drop


----------



## Mace

Drip


----------



## OULobo

grip


----------



## someguy

gripe


----------



## KenpoTex

Grape


----------



## OUMoose

Drape


----------



## Gary Crawford

Drake


----------



## Mace

Rake


----------



## Aikikitty

Stake


----------



## KenpoTex

Stale


----------



## Touch Of Death

Stall


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Stalk


----------



## MA-Caver

talk


----------



## TigerWoman

walk


----------



## Gary Crawford

Balk


----------



## Gary5000

Bulk


----------



## KenpoTex

Bull (as in Bull****)


----------



## OUMoose

Full


----------



## Shodan

Gull


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Null


----------



## KenpoTex

Dull


----------



## Thanatos

Dill


----------



## Mace

Pill


----------



## someguy

hill


----------



## Aikikitty

till


----------



## c2kenpo

gill


----------



## Gary Crawford

Gild


----------



## Gentle Fist

gold


----------



## KenpoTex

Mold


----------



## OUMoose

Bold


----------



## c2kenpo

Bald~ Due to losing hair!!  :uhyeah:


----------



## someguy

Bad


----------



## KenpoTex

Bid


----------



## Gary Crawford

Bide


----------



## Nightingale

Ride


----------



## MA-Caver

rider


----------



## Seig

river


----------



## KenpoTex

Rive

v. rived, riv·en, (rvn) also rived riv·ing, rives 
v. tr.
1. To rend or tear apart. 
2. To break into pieces, as by a blow; cleave or split asunder. 
3. To break or distress.


----------



## Mace

Rise


----------



## OUMoose

Vise

You know... as in Vise-grips?


----------



## Gary Crawford

Vase


----------



## Shodan

Case


----------



## Gary Crawford

Cased


----------



## Ceicei

based


----------



## OUMoose

biased


----------



## Touch Of Death

biases


----------



## Gary Crawford

biaser


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> biaser


 

Is biaser a word? It's not in the dictionary!


----------



## TigerWoman

Have to agree with ShaolinWolf.  biaser is not in my dictionary either
So.. going back to biases

bases


----------



## Ceicei

buses


----------



## TigerWoman

bused


----------



## TigerWoman

busted


----------



## MA-Caver

buster

(Tiger Lady...please be patient for others to reply...thanks)


----------



## Mace

muster


----------



## TigerWoman

so sorry...I was bored...it was late...bused is spelled wrong anyway oops
bussed.

master


----------



## Gary Crawford

Caster   Attn:shoalinwolf-Biaser-adjective-slanting diagnally accross grain or fabric.rute word bias+er.A person using bias


----------



## Gary Crawford

BTW-when playing this game,I cheat,I use a program called word-web to check my answers


----------



## TigerWoman

faster

I knew what a bias is, I make quilts, but no where in my books have I ever seen biaser  Don't doubt you, just that it's obscure


----------



## Gary Crawford

Foster


----------



## TigerWoman

fester


----------



## KenpoTex

Fetter

n. 
1. A chain or shackle for the ankles or feet. 
2. Something that serves to restrict; a restraint.


----------



## OUMoose

Fatter


----------



## Shodan

Hatter (the Mad Hatter)


----------



## TigerWoman

Halter


----------



## Aikikitty

Helter

  (as in "helter skelter")


----------



## TigerWoman

shelter


----------



## Ceicei

swelter


----------



## TigerWoman

sweeter


----------



## Rick Wade

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> sweeter


sweater


----------



## Touch Of Death

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> sweater


sweeten


----------



## TigerWoman

Touch O'Death

You changed two letters - not legal   besides it makes it difficult 
redo?


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Touch O'Death
> 
> You changed two letters - not legal   besides it makes it difficult
> redo?


oops!


----------



## Touch Of Death

sweaters


----------



## Gary Crawford

Swearers


----------



## Ceicei

wearers


----------



## MA-Caver

bearers


----------



## Ceicei

beaters


----------



## MA-Caver

heaters


----------



## TigerWoman

beakers


----------



## Ceicei

beamers


----------



## Gary Crawford

Headers


----------



## TigerWoman

oops not fast enough--

readers


----------



## Ceicei

leaders


----------



## TigerWoman

loaders


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> loaders


goaders


----------



## TigerWoman

graders


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> graders


traders


----------



## Mace

trades


----------



## OUMoose

Traded


----------



## Touch Of Death

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Traded


graded


----------



## Nightingale

grades


----------



## Mace

grapes


----------



## Ceicei

gripes


----------



## TigerWoman

gropes


----------



## Touch Of Death

groves


----------



## TigerWoman

graves


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> graves


Raves


----------



## Gary Crawford

Raven


----------



## Touch Of Death

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Raven


ravens


----------



## someguy

Craven


----------



## Touch Of Death

someguy said:
			
		

> Craven


Is that a word or a name?


----------



## Gary Crawford

Craved


----------



## Touch Of Death

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Craved


Saved


----------



## TigerWoman

sawed


----------



## OUMoose

Saved


----------



## Shodan

Paved


----------



## TigerWoman

pawed


----------



## TigerWoman

paid        MACaver - I waited


----------



## KenpoTex

Pail


----------



## Mace

Pain


----------



## OUMoose

Main


----------



## Touch Of Death

mail


----------



## CanuckMA

mall


----------



## Touch Of Death

shall


----------



## Mace

Shell


----------



## xianshino

Carved


----------



## xianshino

I mean Shelf


----------



## Touch Of Death

Elf


----------



## MA-Caver

self


----------



## TigerWoman

Elm


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Elm


helm


----------



## TigerWoman

held


----------



## MA-Caver

weld


----------



## TigerWoman

weed   they are a growing!


----------



## someguy

reed


----------



## KenpoTex

Read


----------



## OUMoose

Ready


----------



## TigerWoman

heady


----------



## Ceicei

beady


----------



## TigerWoman

beary


----------



## MA-Caver

bears


----------



## Touch Of Death

MACaver said:
			
		

> bears


shears


----------



## Shodan

Hears


----------



## TigerWoman

fears


----------



## Ceicei

nears


----------



## TigerWoman

tears


----------



## Ceicei

teams


----------



## MA-Caver

seams


----------



## Touch Of Death

beams


----------



## Ceicei

beans


----------



## TigerWoman

jeans


----------



## MA-Caver

leans


----------



## Ceicei

lean


----------



## TigerWoman

clean


----------



## Ceicei

clear


----------



## Touch Of Death

lear


----------



## Ceicei

leer


----------



## Touch Of Death

Beer!


----------



## TigerWoman

in Minnesota, we have "deer"


----------



## Touch Of Death

no good DEED goes unpunished


----------



## Ceicei

your instructor can DEEM your form to need improvement


----------



## TigerWoman

It Does Not "seem" So


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> It Does Not "seem" So


We shall SEE


----------



## MA-Caver

Excuse me... I think we just changed the format of the game here by mistake... just one word and not a phrase.  I think confusion was between *word association* and this is *change a letter * ... 
we need to keep an eye on that eh?  :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman

So sorry MACaver, but YOU didn't post a word!  
Beside this was a little more challenging. Oh well...

SEED


----------



## Ceicei

feed


----------



## Touch Of Death

some of us feel a NEED to post a phrase


----------



## Ceicei

Shall we BLEED MACaver?


(sorry, I added two letters - me bad)


----------



## Touch Of Death

or should we HEED his warnings?


----------



## Ceicei

Or he could HEEL us out of this game...


----------



## TigerWoman

Oh but I FEEL for MaCaver, it is his game!


----------



## Ceicei

If he could FELL my head, he probably would with his ax.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ceicei said:
			
		

> If he could FELL my head, he probably would with his ax.


where it might rest on a waxed FELT pillow.


----------



## TigerWoman

I will not TELL,  but oh dear, I caused a revolt!


----------



## Ceicei

If I die, let me wear my martial arts BELT!


----------



## Touch Of Death

It should match the WELT in color.


----------



## Ceicei

Be sure to wish my family WELL.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Of course, it will be a hard SELL.


----------



## Ceicei

Let the funeral BELL toll.


----------



## TigerWoman

At Least It's Not A Pelt!


----------



## Ceicei

The speed in here could MELT the internet connection.


----------



## Touch Of Death

The phrases seem to MELD with the game OK


----------



## Ceicei

(recused myself from game for now - bedtime for me)


----------



## TigerWoman

I Should Have Held But It Was Going Too Fast


----------



## TigerWoman

YIKES, at the rate I go this will go COLD


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> YIKES, at the rate I go this will go COLD


Truth be TOLD I should go to bed too, night night.


----------



## KenpoTex

after class some nights I feel really OLD.


----------



## Ceicei

But be sure not to gather MOLD on yourself.


----------



## OUMoose

I think it was rather BOLD to hijack this thread...


----------



## Ceicei

But those who like phrases are SOLD on the new spin of this game.


----------



## OUMoose

Seem so, but one has to make sure they come up with SOLID statements, otherwise one looks silly.


----------



## Ceicei

No more silly than worrying about how your dojo shoes are SOLED.


----------



## jdubakki

where did that SOIL come from on your shoes?


----------



## someguy

Well its from walking through OIL


----------



## Ceicei

Then you might need to BOIL your shoes.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Then you might need to BOIL your shoes.


Throw them on and go out to TOIL.


----------



## TigerWoman

My best TOOL has got to be my foot!


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> My best TOOL has got to be my foot!


Till you broke it on a STOOL.


----------



## Ceicei

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Till you broke it on a STOOL.


So use that broken stool as part of your arsenal of TOOLS.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Hit them with that and I pity the FOOLS.


----------



## TigerWoman

Foals and mares are abundant in Minnesota.


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Foals and mares are abundant in Minnesota.


I like a FOAL lomien with a side of prawns %-}


----------



## TigerWoman

Maybe we should go back to COAL to save on gas!


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Maybe we should go back to COAL to save on gas!


A lofty GOAL indeed.


----------



## TigerWoman

Can't ride a GOAT to get around.


----------



## OUMoose

The move to the islands and buy a BOAT...


----------



## Touch Of Death

OUMoose said:
			
		

> The move to the islands and buy a BOAT...


Use it to cross the MOAT.


----------



## Ceicei

Don't forget OAT for the island critters.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Its just a little BOAT that my servants carry just in case. %-} 
Sean


----------



## jdubakki

will you hand me my COAT?


----------



## Ceicei

Your coat will make you feel like TOAST.


----------



## Touch Of Death

with a tender ROAST.


----------



## Ceicei

Don't BOAST too much about what you have.


----------



## Touch Of Death

You would have heard of me were you on the COAST.(ha ha)


----------



## Ceicei

So you were one of the first to CAST off for the mainland?


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ceicei said:
			
		

> So you were one of the first to CAST off for the mainland?


Yes, an Army cush signal core job instead of a boat's MAST.


----------



## Ceicei

Can you signal FAST?


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Can you signal FAST?


It was life's rich pageant from behind a camera I CAST.


----------



## OUMoose

hmmm... Must have been all those film developing chemicals that caused that CYST.


----------



## Touch Of Death

OUMoose said:
			
		

> hmmm... Must have been all those film developing chemicals that caused that CYST.


That was a result of an evil spell aquired while playing MYST.


----------



## Ceicei

Clear the MIST from your eyes, it isn't what you see.


----------



## Touch Of Death

However, I think I got the GIST.


----------



## TigerWoman

Probably better than getting a FIST


----------



## someguy

It helps to be FAST to avoid a fist.


----------



## TigerWoman

Or block so the fist won't get even get PAST.


----------



## Ceicei

It is better to be the LAST one standing in a fight.


----------



## TigerWoman

I like LEAST getting kicked in the head!


----------



## Ceicei

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I like LEAST getting kicked in the head!


It would be worse to be attacked by a BEAST.


----------



## TigerWoman

Avoiding a beast I think would be BEST


----------



## Ceicei

No need to BUST yourself fighting if it isn't necessary.


----------



## TigerWoman

Just DUST yourself off and keep on trucking


----------



## Ceicei

Just ignore the men with LUST in their eyes.


----------



## TigerWoman

Losing sight of the goal would be the LAST thing to think of.


----------



## Ceicei

Many things can be learned from the VAST selection of martial arts.


----------



## TigerWoman

Chest gear is kind of like a VEST.


----------



## Ceicei

Some people can be a real PEST.


----------



## TigerWoman

I wish I could think of a really good POST, but my mind is getting to be mush....more water!


----------



## Ceicei

Strike a POSE, you're on candid camera!


----------



## TigerWoman

That would be bad cause you'd just see my NOSE.


----------



## Rick Wade

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> That would be bad cause you'd just see my NOSE.



look out for the ONSET of some new words. :boing2:


----------



## TigerWoman

Let them thar BONES lay, mi harty!


----------



## jdubakki

Watch out you almost hit those CONES on the road


----------



## TigerWoman

Well if its in those "destruction" ZONES...


----------



## Ceicei

The martial arts instructor HONES his skill each time he teaches his class.


----------



## TigerWoman

The instructor HOPES that each student comes away from class a better person.


----------



## Ceicei

A fraud HYPES up his abilities.


----------



## TigerWoman

I know TYPES that hype their abilities but just aren't humble.


----------



## someguy

The humble TYPE is usually good to assosiate with.


----------



## TigerWoman

It can get confusing if there's a TYPO in wrong place.


----------



## Ceicei

A well known company is TYCO.


----------



## Shodan

You can go to TACO Bell if you want a taco.


----------



## TigerWoman

That because they make great TOYS.


----------



## jdubakki

for girls and BOYS


----------



## Rick Wade

Make sure you keep the toys ship between the BUOYS.

Respectfully


----------



## TigerWoman

What are good BOYS' toys for Father's Day?


----------



## Ceicei

Who in your family BUYS the Father's Day gifts?


----------



## TigerWoman

GUYS don't think about that too much, but this year I have hope.


----------



## Ceicei

Some martial artists also use GUNS as part of their self-defense plan.


----------



## OUMoose

... Or some use Monks or NUNS...


----------



## Touch Of Death

Its a bad habbit to use PUNS.


----------



## OUMoose

It's worse to have your country overrun by HUNS...


----------



## axioma

hunters HUNT


----------



## TigerWoman

Or be overrun by HUNKS...did I say that?


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Or be overrun by HUNKS...did I say that?


More like PUNKS. %-}


----------



## TigerWoman

We have football kicks in TKD but they're not called PUNTS.


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> We have football kicks in TKD but they're not called PUNTS.


Usefull, of course, for kicking RUNTS.


----------



## TigerWoman

Belts are like RUNGS on a ladder.


----------



## Ceicei

Strikes to the head are not like RINGS of a bell.


----------



## Touch Of Death

A slap sort of STINGS.


----------



## TigerWoman

Like a skunk sort of STINKS.


----------



## Ceicei

And watch how that polecat SLINKS away.


----------



## OUMoose

You won't notice as your boat SINKS...


----------



## Ceicei

Live MINKS can be vicious!


----------



## Rick Wade

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Live MINKS can be vicious!



This one is easy just post some LINKS.


----------



## Touch Of Death

I like to see a mink fight a LINXS, or maybe not. :asian:


----------



## kenpo2dabone

Linxs...JINXS! You owe me coke. You can speak until I say your name three times. Your name, yourname ,your name.


----------



## TigerWoman

I can see y'all been up to some high JINKS in my absence...least that used to be a saying...


----------



## Ceicei

There is a lot of JUNK food out there...


----------



## TigerWoman

Donuts to DUNK would lead the list.


----------



## Ceicei

A donut-eating HUNK?


----------



## TigerWoman

No, that would be a LUNK-no self-respecting hunk would eat a donut  least it would ruin my image.


----------



## Ceicei

That's a lot of BUNK, don't you think?


----------



## Rick Wade

Ceicei said:
			
		

> That's a lot of BUNK, don't you think?



talk to much bunk and you will be SUNK.


----------



## Ceicei

After a lot of rain this week, the SUN finally came out!


----------



## TigerWoman

We have rain, rain, rain this weekend  makes for no FUN!


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> We have rain, rain, rain this weekend  makes for no FUN!


Wish you could just lay in the hot SUN.


----------



## TigerWoman

There' is no sun and I can't even RUN!


----------



## Ceicei

Yesterday I RAN a few miles.


----------



## TigerWoman

Wish I CAN, but maybe tomorrow I'll workout again.


----------



## Ceicei

Thought your injury would BAN you from working out until Wednesday?


----------



## TigerWoman

My TAN isn't getting better, but my leg is and I have a key.


----------



## Ceicei

Some people can be very passionate about TAE Kwon Do.


----------



## TigerWoman

If it was between Kenpo or Taekwondo it wouldn't be a TIE on this board.


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> If it was between Kenpo or Taekwondo it wouldn't be a TIE on this board.


That is no LIE.


----------



## Likaes the Bandit

if it wasnt it would be a piece of PIE


----------



## Ceicei

But if it isn't a piece of pie, don't PINE about it.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ceicei said:
			
		

> But if it isn't a piece of pie, don't PINE about it.


Just don't get out of LINE and eat the whole thing.


----------



## TigerWoman

It would be very FINE if there was dessert in this house right now.


----------



## Rick Wade

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> It would be very FINE if there was dessert in this house right now.



Putting a spin on the game and rearange the letters its like a KNIFE to the heart.
R/


----------



## TigerWoman

Yes, I can certainly see you are a FIEND to this game!


----------



## Ceicei

To play this game, one must FIND the words that make sense by eliminating, adding, or changing a letter.


----------



## TigerWoman

And also to put it in a sentence to reply in KIND.


----------



## Rick Wade

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> And also to put it in a sentence to reply in KIND.



Thats cool I don't MIND


----------



## someguy

The change is fine but lets try to keep it simple so as not to confuse this poor mind of MINE.


----------



## Ceicei

Perhaps to reduce confusion, shall we DINE afterwards?


----------



## Rick Wade

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Perhaps to reduce confusion, shall we DINE afterwards?



as a DINER


----------



## OUMoose

Of course!  there would be nothing FINER!


----------



## kenpo2dabone

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Of course!  there would be nothing FINER!



Than a forty NINER


----------



## Touch Of Death

Number NINE, Number NINE, Number NINE.


----------



## OUMoose

Nine??  surely you're mistaken, as forks only have 4 TINE.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Perhaps nine is an odd number(ha ha), I want a TITHE.


----------



## TigerWoman

OH, but you already have a TITLE, why need more?


----------



## OUMoose

Perhaps the title of Carpenter, so he can TILE his floors...


----------



## Rick Wade

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Perhaps the title of Carpenter, so he can TILE his floors...



Or he can just LIE about the tile.


----------



## OUMoose

Nah.. I don't think he would step over that LINE...


----------



## Cryozombie

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Nah.. I don't think he would step over that LINE...



Of course not, if he did, he would run into that great big PINE tree.


----------



## TigerWoman

This can be a very crooked VINE to follow-what are you talking about?


----------



## OUMoose

What am I talking about??  ummmmm... I have no idea....

ehh...
C'est la VIE...

Note: not sure if other languages are allowed, but it worked durnit!


----------



## Ceicei

You'll DIE for saying that!


----------



## TigerWoman

Yeah, PIE would be good, chocolate mousse pie with little chocolate curls.


----------



## OUMoose

But... but... what would Andy, Anut Bee, and OPIE think of that?


----------



## TigerWoman

That bunch would eat alot of PIES...I only want one piece.


----------



## Ceicei

Not unless someone TIES the refrigerator shut.


----------



## Touch Of Death

you could say you saved some for us but it would be LIES.


----------



## Cryozombie

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> you could say you saved some for us but it would be LIES.



Wow.  its 1 am already, i should be in bed, how time FLIES when you are having fun.


----------



## Ceicei

So while you sleep, a bunch of us VIES to dominate some threads.


----------



## Dronak

Hmm, so it's change, add, or delete one letter?  What the heck.  While I'm visiting again, I might as well post a bit.  

OK, how about VIES -> VIED?


----------



## Ceicei

Dronak said:
			
		

> Hmm, so it's change, add, or delete one letter?  What the heck.  While I'm visiting again, I might as well post a bit.
> 
> OK, how about VIES -> VIED?



Your word choice has TIED in nicely with this game.


----------



## KenpoTess

I've *Tried* to avoid this game but to no avail.


----------



## Ceicei

You could have FRIED your brain trying.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ceicei said:
			
		

> You could have FRIED your brain trying.


It has FREED Tess from self imposed exile.


----------



## KenpoTess

The TREED Lot we've put a contract on will impose an Exile on Seig and Myself ~!


----------



## Ceicei

That one TREE on her lot may attack her, just like the one in "Wizard of Oz".


----------



## Rick Wade

Ceicei said:
			
		

> That one TREE on her lot may attack her, just like the one in "Wizard of Oz".



But toto will set her FREE.


----------



## TigerWoman

And Dorothy made it back to Kansas without a FARE.


----------



## Touch Of Death

However, her cupboards were a little BARE.


----------



## TigerWoman

Since her house was wrecked she wouldn't CARE.


----------



## Ceicei

As she lost her shoes on the way back, she had a MARE to ride.


----------



## TigerWoman

To get to the Master rank is pretty RARE for women.


----------



## Cryozombie

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> To get to the Master rank is pretty RARE for women.



I think more would achieve it if they gave into their RAGE when they trained.


----------



## OUMoose

Nah... They must CAGE it to find inner peace...  :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Nah... They must CAGE it to find inner peace...  :asian:



Yeah, if they have inner peace they can bake me a CAKE instead.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Are you on the MAKE?


----------



## OUMoose

No, but I wish I was on the LAKE doing some boating...


----------



## Ceicei

For your SAKE, you better wish you are or else enter the fray!


----------



## Touch Of Death

Gotta go there is a SALE at Wallmart.


----------



## OUMoose

Think i could get a video on VALE Tudo there?


----------



## Ceicei

The martial artists are predominately MALE.


----------



## Gary5000

I MADE some progress on advancing to the next rank.


----------



## ShaolinWolf

I MAKE a mean pina coloda smoothie.


----------



## Ceicei

Are you sure that smoothie isn't a FAKE?


----------



## OUMoose

I'll TAKE a double to find out!


----------



## Rick Wade

for goodness SAKE can we get on another subject?


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Oh my gosh, a SNAKE.


----------



## Ceicei

Are you going to tell the NAKED truth about your story?


----------



## Rick Wade

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Are you going to tell the NAKED truth about your story?



or are you going to get get SNAKED?


----------



## Ceicei

Well, its nothing to get SHAKED about, is it?


----------



## Cryozombie

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Well, its nothing to get SHAKED about, is it?



Well, it would be if we were talking about the vampire I just STAKED thru the heart!


----------



## Ceicei

The vampire STARED before being staked.


----------



## ShaolinWolf

At the blood he just SHARED?


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Or at the man he just SCARED?


----------



## Cryozombie

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Or at the man he just SCARED?



After he thought he had him SNARED in his trap?


----------



## Ceicei

Luckily he was SPARED from being trapped.


----------



## Rick Wade

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Luckily he was SPARED from being trapped.



That's what he told me when he SHARED his experience.


----------



## Cryozombie

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> That's what he told me when he SHARED his experience.



About the SHARD of wood that splintered off?


----------



## Ceicei

Technopunk said:
			
		

> About the SHARD of wood that splintered off?



Yes, because a silver stake would be HARD.


----------



## TigerWoman

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Yes, because a silver stake would be HARD.



This thread is a veritable DEARTH of martial arts knowledge.


----------



## Rick Wade

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Yes, because a silver stake would be HARD.



after a fire it would be CHARED.


----------



## Flatlander

you guys aren't following the rules.  Somebody make a ruling on this, 'cause I want to join in.  Though it may seem as though I never CARED before, I do now.


----------



## TigerWoman

So Flatlander CRIES foul 'cause Richard doesn't spell charred too well and wasn't in time to follow the order but oh well, its just a game and games go on...my opinion. :jedi1:

I understand the rules as:  add or subtract a letter and you can change the order but I add on, you have to spell it right.


----------



## Rick Wade

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> So Flatlander CRIES foul 'cause Richard doesn't spell charred too well and wasn't in time to follow the order but oh well, its just a game and games go on...my opinion. :jedi1:
> 
> I understand the rules as:  add or subtract a letter and you can change the order but I add on, you have to spell it right.



Party foul on my part sorry but I will RISE to the occasion once more.


----------



## TigerWoman

I SURE wish I could do my break.


----------



## Rick Wade

I'm sure you will do your break and come out smelling like a ROSE.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will do your break and come out smelling like a ROSE.


I want to play:boing2: can I squirt you with a HOSE?


----------



## TigerWoman

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I want to play:boing2: can I squirt you with a HOSE?



Would have been great today, everything was hot except my NOSE.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Would have been great today, everything was hot except my NOSE.


 Was your nose as cold as SNOW?


----------



## TigerWoman

Only from October through April does my SON'S nose get that cold.


----------



## Ceicei

I remember BON bons, but it looks like these treats are obsolete because I haven't seen them for years.


----------



## Flatlander

There are a TON of posts for this game.  How far will it go?


----------



## Rick Wade

flatlander said:
			
		

> There are a TON of posts for this game.  How far will it go?



I am glad martial talk sends me a NOTE every time someone post.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I am glad martial talk sends me a NOTE every time someone post.


Your E mail must have a lot to TOTE!


----------



## shesulsa

especially if it includes a TOTEM pole.


----------



## TigerWoman

I like pounding a bag to a good TEMPO.


----------



## Flatlander

we shoud see if we can make a POEM.


----------



## Cryozombie

flatlander said:
			
		

> we shoud see if we can make a POEM.



It would have to be dark like edgar allen POE.


----------



## shesulsa

Or perhaps something about the POPE.


----------



## OUMoose

Maybe something about Ali and his ROPE a DOPE...


----------



## shesulsa

Someone could PROD him to reveal more about it...


----------



## Posiview

I once TROD on him.


----------



## Ceicei

That was before he knew he could have RODE with me.


----------



## shesulsa

Hopefully he has no body ODOR.


----------



## Ceicei

If he does, just show him the DOOR.


----------



## Flatlander

Would you take from the rich, and give to the poor?


----------



## TigerWoman

Poor business:  a business that makes nothing but money.


----------



## shesulsa

I'm sure there's plenty of ROOM for them.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Once you buy a BROOM.


----------



## Ceicei

Otherwise things might go BOOM!


----------



## Rick Wade

If you shoot for the MOON


----------



## shesulsa

<MOAN>  What can I type now??


----------



## Touch Of Death

I would tell you but that would be MEAN.


----------



## Shodan

What is your favorite type of BEAN?


----------



## Ceicei

Not sure, but it has to be something LEAN.


----------



## TigerWoman

Why is that a belt has to be CLEAN?


----------



## shesulsa

Stage


----------



## Rick Wade

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Why is that a belt has to be CLEAN?



lets ask NEAL


----------



## Flatlander

Yes, he keeps everything so NEAT.


----------



## OUMoose

His housekeeping skilled cannot be BEAT!


----------



## shesulsa

Gates


----------



## TigerWoman

President Reagan RATES a first class funeral.


----------



## MisterMike

And Sloan was RATED a first class urinal.


----------



## Ceicei

Wasn't Sloan the one you DATED?


----------



## shesulsa

Couldn't be - he's DEAD.


----------



## Ceicei

Is he buried in LEAD?


----------



## TigerWoman

She READ about Sloan but is probably better not to ask.:idunno:


----------



## Ceicei

If you asked, would you turn RED?


----------



## Goldendragon7

Now I'm going to *BED*!


----------



## Ceicei

Hopefully you would already be FED before napping.


----------



## Goldendragon7

A *FEW* of us go to bed hungry.


----------



## TigerWoman

It is very WET in my neck of the woods.


----------



## shesulsa

In fact, we got TWO inches of rain.


----------



## TigerWoman

We got about eight to ten inches TOO much.

(Now the land of 50,000 lakes, ponds and paddies)


----------



## Goldendragon7

Learn to recognize  the proper Kenpo*  TOOL* for the job.


----------



## ShaolinWolf

But make sure to keep your COOL, cause learning a new technique takes practice, practice, practice.


----------



## shesulsa

LOOK, I have very little time to practice, okay?


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Make sure your not practicing in a NOOK; that could hurt being in such close quarters!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Then read a *BOOK*, if you have no time to practice.


----------



## shesulsa

I'm not a KOOK - that will get me nowhere, physically.


----------



## Ceicei

Reading a book is good, but it better not be a COOK book as it won't help you with your martial arts practice.


----------



## Rick Wade

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Reading a book is good, but it better not be a COOK book as it won't help you with your martial arts practice.



Don't forget to LOOK both ways when crossing the road.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Don't forget to LO*C*K the doors before leaving.


----------



## shesulsa

....and bring a coat because it's COL*D* outside.


----------



## Ceicei

Or go somewhere wet and build up a coat of MOLD.


----------



## TigerWoman

A coat of mold or a coat that would MOLT which is better?[idunno]


----------



## Touch Of Death

Only a DOLT wears a moldy coat.


----------



## shesulsa

Only if there's TOAD in the pocket.


----------



## Goldendragon7

It must be time to hit the *R*OAD!


----------



## TigerWoman

Yes, be a DEAR and say night, night!


----------



## shesulsa

Okay, now that I've AIRED my dirty laundry...nighty night!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Okay, now that I've *D*ARED to do my dirty laundry...nighty night!


----------



## Ceicei

I'm glad you CARED enough to do that...


----------



## shesulsa

Yes..."Cleanliness is next to Godliness" is part of my CREED.


----------



## TigerWoman

There's more than one way to do a good DEED.


----------



## shesulsa

and one should do many good deeds before their days have ENDED.


----------



## TigerWoman

I think my son just FENDED for himself in the kitchen-late night treat.


----------



## Ceicei

I hope he didn't bend a FENDER on his way out.


----------



## shesulsa

You will see my face REDDEN when I consume caffeine.


----------



## TigerWoman

I have to work on not getting my DANDER up. 

(am I dating myself again with his word-I really don't say that)


----------



## Goldendragon7

Maybe I could be the *B*ANDER of all Kenpo.


----------



## Flatlander

I think my BANKER hates me.


----------



## Ceicei

Why?  Did you give him CANKER sores?


----------



## shesulsa

I'll be that's why he's CRANKED.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Just wondering how she was RANKED.


----------



## TigerWoman

As the sky DARKENS, thunder is often heard.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Then DARNESS falls....


----------



## TigerWoman

UM, that's darkness...try again


----------



## Ceicei

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Then DARNESS falls....





			
				TigerWoman said:
			
		

> UM, that's darkness...try again


Maybe he means as in the decreasing of "oh gosh, darn!" instead of the approaching twilight.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Then I'll have to put a HARNESS on you.


----------



## TigerWoman

Everyone SHARES a common interest, their knowledge and opinions.


----------



## shesulsa

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Everyone SHARES a common interest, their knowledge and opinions.


This RAISES many good discussion topics on Martial Talk!


----------



## TigerWoman

The board was RAISED to head level and the others to chest.


----------



## Goldendragon7

When you die I'll put a DAISY on your grave.


----------



## TigerWoman

Not so SADLY, and hopefully not for awhile!


----------



## shesulsa

Those LADS might pick the daisies.


----------



## Ceicei

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Those LADS might pick the daisies.


Or it might be a LASS?


----------



## Flatlander

I'll only puchase daisies when they are on SALE.


----------



## shesulsa

Yes, and I always seem to get the LAST ones.


----------



## TigerWoman

I heard a song "Summer of 69" and it was a BLAST to the past.

oh, dating myself again.


----------



## Goldendragon7

69 Dasiss will look nice on the TABL*E*.


----------



## shesulsa

...but not in the STABLE.


----------



## TigerWoman

I like one leg jumping the LEAST by far.


----------



## Goldendragon7

I wish I could use *Y*EAST to make my green "dough" grow!  (then I could buy Fresh Daisies)


----------



## TigerWoman

Then you would have a FEAST or a fist of greenbacks!


----------



## Goldendragon7

With a fist of greenbacks, I could travel back EAST!  {to look for daisies}


----------



## Ceicei

Always remember that just having a fist of greenbacks doesn't make you the BEST!


----------



## Goldendragon7

A fistfull of greenbacks does allow me to buy any *V*EST with daisies on it!~


----------



## Ceicei

A person wearing a vest of scorpions would have to have a ZEST for life!


----------



## Goldendragon7

The vest of Scorpions is a *T*EST to see if the daisies attract them.


----------



## Ceicei

Wouldn't you worry about these scorpions LEST they pinch you?


----------



## Goldendragon7

I don't worry about these scorpions pinch (they dont pinch anyways they sting you), but they still are a *P*EST no matter what!


----------



## Ceicei

You could SET those "pests" up for display.


----------



## Goldendragon7

I'd rather SELL them for paper weights.


----------



## shesulsa

I bet you'll make a SLEW of money.


----------



## Ceicei

Maybe, but won't surprise me if he BLEW it all away.


----------



## Goldendragon7

That would make me BL*U*E for sure!


----------



## TigerWoman

Do you know that GLUE that says "slow-drying" really never drys it just oozes out of the crack and sticks whatever you're gluing to the kitchen counter?


----------



## Seig

Don't be GLUM, stick your cat to the counter.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Find a MUG then fill it with glue and put Daisies in it.


----------



## TigerWoman

I've chewing a lot of sugarless cinnamon GUM while I'm on this diet.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Chewing cinnamon gum makes me want to play in the MU*D* next to the daisies.


----------



## TigerWoman

I'd plant a bomb in your daisies but it probably would be a DUD!


----------



## Goldendragon7

What did the big Daisy say to the little daisy?
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
  ............ hi *B*UD!


----------



## TigerWoman

I remember when they put daisies all over the BUS.

now you have me doing it!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Just be sure to keep the daisies BU*G* free (execpt for ladybugs - I like them).


----------



## TigerWoman

We have bugs who look like ladybugs but aren't and they hide beneath the RUG and everywhere else.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Then *T*UG the rug and find the bug!


----------



## TigerWoman

Instead of filling a JUG with beetles (ladybug lookalikes), I'd use the the vac.


----------



## Goldendragon7

I'll just save you a *H*UG when you vac up all the bad beetles which eat the daisies.


----------



## TigerWoman

That would make the vac HUM to suck up all those bugs and flowers.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Then don't be a *B*UM and make things look nice for the daisies.


----------



## shesulsa

After that, you can BOMB the place for beetles and other insects.


----------



## Goldendragon7

*WOW*, I just heard a loud "BO*O*M" and see pieces of beetles, other insects and daisies slowly sprinkling over Martial Talk.


----------



## Ceicei

And watch those who have bug phobia ZOOM away!!!


----------



## TigerWoman

This ROOM is certainly getting too buggy, are people listening?


----------



## Cryozombie

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> This ROOM is certainly getting too buggy, are people listening?



I don't know, do you see an antenna on the ROOF to transmit the bug's signal?


----------



## TigerWoman

:idunno: where the antenna is or what bug the signal is coming FROM.


----------



## Goldendragon7

I hope the bugs don't Morph into daisies.


----------



## TigerWoman

No the bugs will probably want to ROMP on the daisies.


----------



## shesulsa

And there, they will PRIMP for their prospective mates.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Soon we will have it to the *B*RIM with lady bugs and daisies.


----------



## shesulsa

Then we'll have to sweep them out with a BROOM.


----------



## Rick Wade

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Then we'll have to sweep them out with a BROOM.



BOOM


----------



## shesulsa

...and her BOSOM heaved with sorrow as all her insects died...


----------



## Goldendragon7

... but she pulled all the daisies into her BOSOM.


----------



## Flatlander

:rofl:  HA HA HA! That's funny.  Everyone's got Bosoms on the mind!

And a MOOSE came along and ate the daisies.


----------



## Goldendragon7

I feel it deep in my bosom to plant MORE daisies then.


----------



## TigerWoman

SO....do moose ROAM where the daisies grow????


----------



## Goldendragon7

When moose do find daisies they MOA*N* from the depth of their bosom.


----------



## shesulsa

MAN, do they moan from the depth of their bosom!


----------



## Shodan

RAN I did- from the moaning moose I saw!!


----------



## Goldendragon7

RA*I*N is the result of the moaning moose which reaches from the depth of her bosom and helps to spring up the daisies.


----------



## shesulsa

And PAIN is what you feel when she rams your butt out of the meadow.


----------



## Goldendragon7

She would have nothing to *G*AIN by ramming my daisy loving butt out of the meadow, then she would have no one to adore her bosom!


----------



## shesulsa

LOL - perhaps she wants to you adore her BRAIN?


----------



## Goldendragon7

I'd love to put her on a *T*RAIN,
 To meet her and adore her brain,
 I  won't even be lazy,
 I'll bring her a bouquet of Daisies
 So she'll just  have to deal...
 With the bosom worship that's real.


----------



## TigerWoman

Oh MY, this has turned into a RANT about a lovesick moose, bosoms  and daisies in my absentia.


----------



## shesulsa

If she cut a FART would you still admire her bosom?


----------



## Goldendragon7

shesulsa said:
			
		

> If she cut a FART would you still admire her bosom?


 You really made me chuckle,
 And my knees sure did buckle
 As you post of an odious smell
 From a moose I admire so well
 But right from the *ST*ART
 From the depths of her heart
 Her bosom has nothing to do
 With what she may spew
 You must think I'm crazy
 But this Moose is named Daisy!


----------



## shesulsa

Your verses are so strangely sweet,
 Daisy surely give you TREATS.
 Your therapy, I'm thinking of;
 Crazy, this hooved-mammal love.
 Mammaries don't lure the wise,
 Be leery, then, of she-moose eyes.
 And while, her brain you're surely liking,
 She will surely soon be hiking
 Once she hears the he-moose roar,
 "B*tch, wipe this beer up off the floor!"


----------



## Goldendragon7

Ahhhh A female poet that responds quite well
  To my Moose named Daisy and her  odious smell
  Whose bosom is full of such sweet treats 
  I totally forgot  about her hooven feets
  Therapy is not needed for me or this beast
  Cause  there is no mammal love in the least
  I don't drink Beer so do not  fear....
  It's milk for me with chocolate ..... dear
  Her eyes are keen and  mammaries large
  But if you *STARE* it might incite a charge
  B*itch slaps are  out ...beatings do no good
  She'll just run away back to the woods
  So I  won't be a hiking, Through those thickets and bush
  For fear those antlers  will find my Tush!


----------



## shesulsa

Whew!  Normal, then, the dragon, he
 Whose golden hide and verse we see
 Although I doubt, dear, most severely
 Your fondness of these bosoms, clearly
 Visible above hooved feet
 Which wonder sometimes on paved STREET.
 I'm sure that once you two would meet,
 You'd surely, firmly, plant your feet;
 Not, then, follow your Daisy sour
 Into thicket this fine hour.
 Enjoy your moo-juice, good sir dragon;
 Chocolate milk drink by the flagon!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Yes, normal is this Golden one
    Here to  amuse and stir up fun
    My Choco milk goes down by the gallon
    While grasped  within this Dragons talon
    No Moose-juice for this 'Oldendragon
    My tail  needs, to be kept a waggin'
    No chasin' bosoms thru brush and  *TREES*
    No foul smells to bring me to my knees
    Don't want to meet the  antlers thrust
    For cloven 'mammals' teats or bust
    Yes Daisies can be so  very cool
    Like in pots or gardens around the pool
    Matching verses with  Shesulsa
    Is like trying to spar the female Medusa
    Her wit is quick, funny and tart
   Cause she uses words like F*rt!
    I'm still laughing over that one, dear
    It still brings on a joyous tear.
    :boing2:


----------



## Flatlander

Returned, have I, to speculate
(and might I add its none too late)
On hither moose and bosom dear
and this fine thread you'd wish to STEER
toward the realm of verse, and lo
we readers so enjoy the show.
So carry on this pleasant text,
My interest lies in what comes next.


----------



## shesulsa

Ah, beef! She-Sulsa likes the stuff,
  And rare, that is, not burned or tough.
  (Flatlander "steers" the thread, no doubt
  Toward a diff'rent hoof-toed bout.)
  All right, Medusa's primed and ready
  For rhyme which might get rather heady.
  Her *PEERS* are rubbing Sulsa down
  As she writes her verse with frown
  And evil grin.  The Golden One...
  Methinks he's having too much fun.
  He laughs at gorgeous words like f*rt
  And puts the moose before the cart.
  He calls her Daisy, but my steer
  Whispers (Sulsa, Daisy's near.)
  Sulsa-she avoids the storm
  Which, otherwise, would sound the horn
  While Dragon drinks his brown moo-juice,
  His Daisy Bosom's on the loose!
  Run for your lives, lend me an ear
  Now I will go and get my *SPEAR*
  And sword and torch and barbeque
  I like mine mooing - how 'bout you?


----------



## Goldendragon7

Ah yes.... this thread continues on
With all the readers holdin' strong
Awaiting the next clever verse or quip
From the Dragon's breath or She-Sulsa's  lip
Others are invited to join right in
I'm sure many others can surely make us  grin
Just watch out for... the Medusa's  spell
Her thoughts are no doubt straight from  H*ll
Kindly excuse She-Sulsa's "off color"  words
That word F*art is just for the birds
The Moose and cart that's on the loose
You need not worry over Brown  Moo-Juice
No need to run...  bosoms won't hurt  You
Daisy's fate is safe from the  Bar-B-Que
The Storm has passed, swords and spears put  down
As torches illuminate the holy ground
"Lady Bugs" the steer is now on grill
Ohhhh the smell of meat is quite a  thrill
Eyes watching closely, Mouths drip as we  wait
To *REAP* the benefits once we can  masticate
Burned, tough, medium or mooing states
We all have differing likes for steaks
So bring the taters, A-1 Sauce and  beans
Milk, Beer and soda and lo cut jeans.
Well all have a blast so do not Balk
You'll find this only on Martial Talk!


----------



## TigerWoman

No poetress am I, nor words APPEAR rhymed in moose, or flowers or bbq.


----------



## Ceicei

Burned, tough, medium or mooing beef?
Wouldnt you rather fish off the reef?
Clams, crabs, lobsters or shark,
Whatever you take as your mark.
Let this barbeque expand some more
While dragon and sulsa spins lore
Let dear Daisy Moose go her way,
Dancing like the daisies in May,
Bring the fruits of the season,
Make a salad with your son,
An apple, PEAR, an apricot,
And many more in the lot,
Why stop with a moose and cow,
Sea-faring critters and fruit wow
The MartialTalk feast galore,
Come share prose some more!


----------



## Flatlander

My hunger rumbling,
fine fare on a SPEAR
roasts on open fire.


----------



## Goldendragon7

A fine fare on a *L*EAR is expensive.


----------



## TigerWoman

A fine kick on your REAR is not so expensive.


----------



## Goldendragon7

An inexpensive kick is not so fine
 So why pick on that rear of mine
 In fact you may not hit your mark
 Cause I can *H*EAR you in the dark


----------



## TigerWoman

Well, since I'm forewarned I'll be a DEAR and not kick your rear.


----------



## shesulsa

Ah!  Steak and crab and salad, lore -
 Perhaps we can cook up some more.
 Who is *READY* for the feast
 Of which my poor steer is the least?
 Goldendragon, have some drink;
 Flat and Ceicei too, I think.
 Wait - now it's time to kick some rear?
 To me the reason's not quite clear.
 But TigerWoman will refrain
 Which shows her higher, smarter brain.
 Drink, Tigerwoman, Techno too,
 Shodan, Rick and Sieg don't moo,
 Have some tea, juice, H2O
 I always do enjoy the show
 And all the talk that's sometime's martial
 To you all I am quite partial
 If my simple verse brings joy,
 To your laugh, an "attaboy!"
 Enjoy your time for it is short
 So do laugh much - make small retort.
 Though non of us would ever boast, 
 I offer all of you a toast
 TO YOU, my dear, fun MT friends
 My silly versing?  Now it ends.


----------



## Flatlander

Impressed am I, this show of skill
I'd not anticipated this
In such a place, with such a will,
Your poetic hunger feels no fill,
Bringing me sweet lyrical bliss.

Yet carry on, I hear you say
to many here you've referenced.
We've seen the past and present way
evolving to this game we play,
creative muscles ever tensed.

*YEARS *shall pass, can it go on?
I'd like to see continuance.
The challenge revealed, met, and won
Players come, and others gone,
And those who stay with diligence.


----------



## shesulsa

Flatlander;
 He must be a lit. teacher -
 Five-meter.

 I shan't *STRAY*.
 Enjoyment here continues.
 This is bliss.

 Poetry;
 Variety can prove skill,
 Captivate.


----------



## Goldendragon7

End of 'sulsa's silly versing ?
I  certainly hope not
To quit this "Change a letter" now
Would really get me  hot!
I'm so impressed with all the wit
That's tossed back to and  fro
From all of those on MT here
I have to read some mo!
Lit skills  "not I" some have expressed
Ohhhh you silly MT Bunch
The skills are great  and clever too
Beyond just kick and punch
You see, Tiger Woman.... and  Ceicei too
Flatlander, Seig and Rick
Shodan and Techno Punk have  chimed
Their quips are really slick!
To captivate and share the  bliss
For the enjoyment here of all
We can not stop this madness
Or let  this Game now stall
We've got to call on Shaolin Wolf
And Tess the "Queen  of Pain"
Or possibly Ricardo, (even tho he is a pain)
To all the "readers  only" 
Of this cutsie little thread
Don't just sit there on your  bottoms
Please share what's in your head
For now my rant is closing
The  Dragon's in both Shock and Awe
So please keep on a postin'
To quit, would  be the final STRA*W.

*


----------



## shesulsa

Quit?  Not I, She-Sulsa said
 You really are too much
 Let's pluck that thought right from your head
 Won't leave this happy bunch!

 Back am I to conjure wit
 I'm back to rhyme some more
 and Goldendragon's last straw, it
 is *STREWN* upon the floor.

 Trample it to pieces, y'all
 Whoop and Hip and Yipe
 Pull your think caps off the wall
 Come on up here and type!


----------



## Ceicei

Upon my return home you see
From my anniversary,
My time away from you 
Was spent saying I love you!

Thirteen years along the way,
Four kids and all the things they say,
My time with him, my greatest love
And Kenpo is my second love.

To MartialTalk I run to look
At my favorite virtual nook;
And find the Dragons straw
Could get stuck in someones craw.

To *STREW* upon the floor no more
But think into my memory store.
Quickly type something out,
Avoid the Goldendragons pout!

- Ceicei


----------



## TigerWoman

No time to WASTE as I type out
With finger puffed from recent bout
The honor mine to put to test
Our newst BB woman got no rest
But left me with a finger blue 
jammed alas, but nothing new
since long ago the error made 
is fresh remembered not to fade
until perhaps the morrow mend
and hopefully on Monday bend,
but 'nough of that, it did not stop
the music fest was not a flop
though fans so few did attend
the music worth the ticket send
enjoyed the fiddle, mandolin too
the banjo, guitar, to say a few
as moon came up for all in view
a good time was had for all who do.
But 'nough of day already past 
now to catch up on what was last.


----------



## shesulsa

Sultry summer night brings haste and lo,
  Common housekeep open yon window;
  Comes relief of sun, sweat, salt and STEAM,
  So to cool the brow and welcome dream.
  Lovers languish, they delay their quest,
  Welcoming the coolness as a guest.

  Iambic pentameter is fun.
  I await the Goldendragon's pun,
  Or Flatlander's sweet linguistic skill;
  Technopunk will move in for the kill.
  TigerWoman nurses her sore paw;
  Ceicei's celebration makes us "Awww...."
  Where's the rest of our fine rhyming crew?
  Off to dreamland, by the chance they flew?

  Slumber, friends in cooler air the night,
  And rise tomorrow ready for the fight;
  The fight for mindfulness of dwindling days
  To hone ourselves, our minds, our fists, our ways.
  Deep bows to all my friends on internet -
  All you martial ones I've never met.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Sorry for my pause in time
 Was out of town with those boys of mine
 Jeff  Speakman's camp in Vegas we did crash
 And came home with some pocket  cash
 Met with LaBounty, Sepulveda, and Ol' Gil Hibben 
 Trejo, White, Paul  Dye, ... I'm not a fibbin!
 Many other friends were also there in town
 As  Benny the Jet was kickin' them around.
 As I checked back in... I see Ceicei's  post
 About her great event and little boast
 Of her 13 years and 4 little  tykes, she chimed
 Thus revealed what she does in her spare time
 Sad to  hear of Tiger woman's finger
 But that's what happens when you let them  linger
 Those new Black belt women want to show what they can
 Accidents can  happen if you leave open your hand.
 To ease the pain a music fest was  near
 Tho not great in numbers it was fun to hear
 See said it's too Hot and  Sultry to make love
 So Shesulsa just stared at the moon above
 Patiently  waiting for another date
 One much cooler to complete her fate
 To compete  with Ceicei might be a chore
 But I do think Ceicei needs just one  more.....
 Then her family will number the magic 7
 One for each day of the  week as sent from heaven
 Well done for now... so off to the pool
 It's 106  so I need to cool
 Ya'll have fun and juice up this thing
 I'll await your  response to our crazy string.


----------



## TigerWoman

STEAM

Since Goldendragon a word not left
I will go on from Shesulsa's vignette,
Finger still stiff, sore and swollen, 
can't make a punch or or even goin'
to class this week cause I'm upset
over MASTER and new Black belt test.

I do not know how long to do
this jump break on knees of glue
A year to practice knife and jump
and then a year to try and try, then dump
because for new 2nd testers he has made
too easy the breaks so I wlll fade.

For what will it mean even to achieve
when others jump at the chance to believe
that they can make 2nd and not have to work
and gladly pass me by like a stab with a dirk
all because I stood up for a student, a girl
I stood in his way to make her his shirl.

He professed of integrity and of honor
but where was that in deceit and dishonor
or humility to be able to say I'm sorry
all I've gotten from him is upped breaks
and disrespect and no consideration...
But his son's baby's grandmother will test
soon and she could not do what I had to do.
She who stepped in and said he was golden
and buried her head instead of beholden
so that I had to fight for the girl 
with her parents and get her away...
Life is not just, integrity too costly
I can't see how to go on, TKD will be lost


----------



## Ceicei

Ah yes, these challenges we face
Within the martial arts for us.
It sure isnt easy to keep pace
When those we see will soon pass by.

Whether it be *MISTER* or maam, young or old,
Strong or weak, experienced or new,
Our styles will make our hearts as gold,
When we display good character.

Although we think that others count,
The most important one of all,
Thats the person to not flout
Just look into the mirror and see.

That heart of gold, so carefully made,
Earned with sweat, tears and pain,
Wrapped with a black belt never to fade:
That badge of a martial artist so true.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei

Maybe we should revert back to the original rules of this game.  It started out with one word, then evolved into a sentence, then evolved into poetry/prose.  It is harder for people to get involved with each game evolution.  The last word used was *mister*.  I shall continue on with the new word below.

*MUSTER*


----------



## shesulsa

Rusted


----------



## Goldendragon7

I guess we got *B*usted


----------



## shesulsa

BURSTED

 (as in...my poetry bubble is now...)  's cool - let everyone play this game...I'll start another thread in Urusai called POETRY Change a Letter, starting with this word...okay?


----------



## Ceicei

Cursed


----------



## Goldendragon7

Curds


----------



## shesulsa

Ducks


----------



## Ceicei

bucks


----------



## TigerWoman

backs


----------



## shesulsa

scabs


----------



## Goldendragon7

carbs


----------



## TigerWoman

cards


----------



## shesulsa

darts


----------



## Ceicei

farts:fart:


----------



## shesulsa

FEATS

 (right on, Ceicei - good to hear another woman say the word, 'fart'!)


----------



## Ceicei

beats


----------



## shesulsa

cleats


----------



## Ceicei

clears


----------



## Goldendragon7

Relics


----------



## TigerWoman

Closer


----------



## midnightninja

Closet


----------



## TigerWoman

CELTS

(you can add, take away, change one letter)


----------



## shesulsa

pelts


----------



## SMP

welts


----------



## TigerWoman

welts 

swell


----------



## Ceicei

spell


----------



## TigerWoman

shell


----------



## shesulsa

Shelf


----------



## Ceicei

helps


----------



## shesulsa

SPELT (a grain)


----------



## Ceicei

tells


----------



## shesulsa

Shell


----------



## Ceicei

shill


----------



## shesulsa

Shrill


----------



## TigerWoman

shrill

shiller


----------



## TKD USA

chiller


----------



## TigerWoman

chilled


----------



## TKD USA

chille


----------



## Ceicei

Chile


----------



## Shodan

Child


----------



## TigerWoman

ditch


----------



## shesulsa

Dutch


----------



## kenpo tiger

Touch


----------



## shesulsa

Pouch


----------



## kenpo tiger

pooch


----------



## shesulsa

Smooch


----------



## kenpo tiger

smooth


----------



## shesulsa

Soothe


----------



## kenpo tiger

thesis


----------



## Ceicei

sister


----------



## kenpo tiger

tigers!


----------



## Ceicei

Titre


----------



## kenpo tiger

title


----------



## TigerWoman

tithe


----------



## shesulsa

Tithed


----------



## TigerWoman

Titled


----------



## Shodan

Titles


----------



## shesulsa

Little


----------



## TigerWoman

little = lentil


----------



## Ceicei

mental


----------



## shesulsa

laments


----------



## TigerWoman

hamlets


----------



## Lisa

mallets


----------



## shesulsa

millet


----------



## Gary5000

miller


----------



## TigerWoman

tiller


----------



## Gary5000

She-Sulsa changed 2 letters: S- , A-I


----------



## Gary5000

Tilled


----------



## Ceicei

tolled


----------



## Gary5000

Toller


----------



## TigerWoman

toiler


----------



## Gary5000

Toilet


----------



## Ceicei

tilted


----------



## Gary5000

tilter


----------



## shesulsa

titers

 (so sorry about that - others have dropped one letter and changed a second, so I assumed it was in the rules.  Mea culpa.)


----------



## Ceicei

liters


----------



## TigerWoman

sliders


----------



## Ceicei

slides


----------



## TigerWoman

sidles


----------



## Ceicei

(Sorry, I'm starting a new word. I couldn't make a new word out of sidles.) 
Bleak


----------



## Melissa426

break


----------



## Ceicei

brake


----------



## shaolinchi

bake


----------



## Ceicei

make


----------



## shaolinchi

lake


----------



## Ceicei

slake


----------



## shaolinchi

snake


----------



## Ceicei

snack


----------



## shaolinchi

knack


----------



## Ceicei

hack


----------



## shaolinchi

shack


----------



## kenpo tiger

stack


----------



## Ceicei

tack


----------



## shaolinchi

pack


----------



## Melissa426

pace


----------



## ppko

pact


----------



## shaolinchi

pat


----------



## ShaolinWolf

rat


----------



## shesulsa

rate


----------



## TigerWoman

irate


----------



## shesulsa

pirate!!

 yay!!! I got to type Pirate!!!!  AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRR!!


----------



## Ceicei

pilate


----------



## TigerWoman

pilates

Shesulsa, here's your chance again....


----------



## shesulsa

PIRATES!!!!!

 Oh, thank you, TW, thank you!  Break out the rum!!! ARRRRRRRrr.


----------



## Melissa426

Pilates


----------



## shaolinchi

plates


----------



## shesulsa

Plaster


----------



## Ceicei

Blaster


----------



## shesulsa

Stabber


----------



## Melissa426

stabler

(Ok, it's a proper name, he was a famous quarterback for the Raiders in the '70's)


----------



## shesulsa

Stapler


----------



## Ceicei

plates


----------



## TigerWoman

places


----------



## Lisa

spaced


----------



## TigerWoman

spackled


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis

speckled


----------



## Ceicei

pickled


----------



## TigerWoman

pickled to

plucked


----------



## Sarah

To Easy but I wont do it!!!!

Lucked


----------



## TigerWoman

lacked


----------



## Sarah

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> lacked


Licked


----------



## Ceicei

Sarah, I Iove those smilies of yours!! Where do you find these innovative ones?????

Kicked:btg:

- Ceicei


----------



## Sarah

Wicked




http://www.smileycentral.com


----------



## TigerWoman

winked :wink:


----------



## Melissa426

inked


----------



## TigerWoman

kinked


----------



## Ceicei

linked


----------



## TigerWoman

klinked


----------



## Ceicei

clinked


----------



## TigerWoman

guess I misspelled that klinked one

clunked  (probably no better)


----------



## Melissa426

cloned


----------



## TigerWoman

closed


----------



## Sarah

Cloned


----------



## TigerWoman

docent


----------



## Sarah

Tendon


----------



## TigerWoman

decent


----------



## Sarah

_Encode_


----------



## TigerWoman

Sarah, you changed two letters -took out the t and added an o.
Good word though.


----------



## Sarah




----------



## Lisa

decent


----------



## Ceicei

tender


----------



## TigerWoman

pretend


----------



## shesulsa

preteen


----------



## TigerWoman

pretense


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> pretense


Presense


----------



## Melissa426

presents


----------



## TigerWoman

repents


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> repents


relents


----------



## TigerWoman

enters


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> enters


renters


----------



## TigerWoman

renders


----------



## Ceicei

lenders


----------



## Touch Of Death

senders


----------



## shesulsa

Renders


----------



## Melissa426

readers


----------



## TigerWoman

bearers


----------



## Touch Of Death

wearers


----------



## Melissa426

weaker


----------



## Gary Crawford

beaker


----------



## Sarah

Barker


----------



## TigerWoman

banker


----------



## Sarah

(Could have gone with a 'W' !!!)

BANNER


----------



## TigerWoman

Banned


----------



## Sarah

Fanned


----------



## Gary Crawford

Canned


----------



## TigerWoman

Conned


----------



## Ceicei

Donned


----------



## TigerWoman

nodded


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> nodded


sodded (is that a word?)


----------



## TigerWoman

Yes, as in sod your lawn.

dodder  (like an old person walks falteringly)


----------



## Ceicei

redden

(yes, I know it's 2 letters I changed, but gotta get this game going....)


----------



## Xequat

ridden


----------



## shesulsa

Riddle


----------



## Ceicei

middle


----------



## Venomstrike

fiddle


----------



## shesulsa

fiddler


----------



## KenpoTex

diddler


----------



## Venomstrike

riddler


----------



## Ceicei

riddles


----------



## Xequat

riddled


----------



## shesulsa

piddled


----------



## Xequat

paddled


----------



## shesulsa

waddled


----------



## Xequat

wadded

Yay...number 1000!


----------



## Ceicei

added


----------



## shesulsa

dead


----------



## MA-Caver

head


----------



## Xequat

had


----------



## ABN

shad


----------



## OUMoose

Sad


----------



## Xequat

ad





hehe, trying to make it difficult.


----------



## ABN

aid


----------



## Xequat

Aw, I was hoping for "a."  Oh well.  Here's another : laid.


----------



## ABN

plaid


----------



## ppko

ABN said:
			
		

> shad


paid


----------



## ppko

said


----------



## ABN

skid


----------



## Deuce

skip


----------



## someguy

sip


----------



## shesulsa

is


----------



## Rynocerous

His

Ryan


----------



## shesulsa

shy


----------



## Rynocerous

ash


----------



## shesulsa

gash


----------



## Rynocerous

cash


----------



## MA-Caver

dash


----------



## shesulsa

bash


----------



## Ceicei

mash


----------



## Rynocerous

sash


----------



## ppko

stash


----------



## Ceicei

slash


----------



## ppko

slab


----------



## shesulsa

balls


----------



## ABN

bills


----------



## OUMoose

Hills


----------



## Rynocerous

Pills


----------



## Xequat

spills


----------



## Deuce

stills


----------



## Xequat

stilts


----------



## tmonis

bits


----------



## Rynocerous

bites


----------



## Deuce

sites


----------



## someguy

sides


----------



## tmonis

rides


----------



## MA-Caver

tides


----------



## ABN

tiles


----------



## tmonis

smiles


----------



## ABN

miles


----------



## ppko

lies


----------



## someguy

ties


----------



## Satt

bite


----------



## tmonis

rite


----------



## ppko

kite


----------



## MA-Caver

cite


----------



## tmonis

might


----------



## INDYFIGHTER

Light


----------



## tmonis

fright


----------



## ABN

Bright


----------



## ppko

right


----------



## Raewyn

Tight


----------



## ppko

Aight (some of you may get this others may not it is a way to say Allright but just a lazy way)


----------



## shesulsa

eight


----------



## Xequat

weight


----------



## tmonis

freight


----------



## Xequat

fright


----------



## tmonis

might


----------



## Xequat

mighty


----------



## Raewyn

flighty


----------



## tmonis

unslighty


----------



## Ceicei

lightly


----------



## bluemtn

slightly


----------



## OUMoose

Sightly


----------



## bluemtn

tightly


----------



## tmonis

mighty


----------



## Ceicei

might


----------



## tmonis

mega byte


----------



## TigerWoman

tmonis:  you can change one letter, add, or subtract but not 5--that was mega!! 

night


----------



## tmonis

ooops!!! My bad.....


----------



## tmonis

fright


----------



## shane23ss

bright


----------



## OUMoose

Blight


----------



## TigerWoman

Flight


----------



## Ceicei

fight


----------



## Raewyn

nightly


----------



## kid

slightly


----------



## kid

keira knightly.


ohh so fine

cause kid said so


----------



## kid

Mightily


----------



## Raewyn

Tightly


----------



## Ceicei

rightly


----------



## kid

bite me


im trying to change it from ly at the end does that work ok?


----------



## Ceicei

We can also change the order of letters in a word as long as we stick with add/remove/change one letter as much as possible.  The rules do say that if we get to a "dead end", we can select a new word. Which word are you using to start fresh, the "bite" or the "me"?


----------



## kid

i thought since it kind of rhymes with rightly, biteme could be used


----------



## Ceicei

kid said:
			
		

> i thought since it kind of rhymes with rightly, biteme could be used


 Tough one you chose.  Ummm....

 Bitten

 (I know, I know, I changed 2 letters  )


----------



## kid

Kitten


----------



## Ceicei

mitten


----------



## kid

Smitten


----------



## Posiview

Smutted


----------



## kid

Sputted


----------



## Ceicei

putted


----------



## kid

pitted


----------



## kid

Spitted


----------



## Rynocerous

spitter


----------



## kid

Spliter


----------



## masherdong

Curver


----------



## kid

carver


----------



## Ceicei

carves


----------



## Rynocerous

curves


----------



## Ceicei

curses


----------



## kid

purses


----------



## Raewyn

versus


----------



## kid

nurses


----------



## Ceicei

nursed


----------



## academian

calves


----------



## agatanai atsilahu

slaves


----------



## Ceicei

staves


----------



## Karate Dad

stakes


...j


----------



## Ceicei

stales


----------



## lulflo

Staples


----------



## Karate Dad

Stables


...j


----------



## TigerWoman

tablets


----------



## Karate Dad

Battled


----------



## kid

rattled


----------



## ed-swckf

tartlet


----------



## TigerWoman

tattlers


----------



## ed-swckf

startled


----------



## Xequat

starlet


----------



## TigerWoman

taster


----------



## The Kai

baster


----------



## Karate Dad

Master


----------



## ed-swckf

scream


----------



## TigerWoman

scream =

search


----------



## kid

search = learch (the butler from the "Adams family")


----------



## Karate Dad

Preach


----------



## Ceicei

Reach


----------



## kid

Screach  (the skinny kid from saved by the bell)


----------



## Ceicei

Breach


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Brecht


----------



## Ceicei

Breech


----------



## Xequat

Beech


----------



## Ceicei

bench


----------



## Lisa

beach


----------



## Ceicei

teach


----------



## TheBattousai

each


----------



## Ceicei

ach


----------



## Sam

ace


----------



## hong kong fooey

Act


----------



## Sam

Fact


----------



## green meanie

fate


----------



## Dan G

late


----------



## green meanie

lake


----------



## bluemtn

wake


----------



## Sam

wade


----------



## KenpoEMT

Fade


[it's like the Electric Company in here...  ]


----------



## Dan G

Fame


----------



## green meanie

tame


----------



## Ceicei

lame


----------



## shesulsa

tame


----------



## Ceicei

same


----------



## shesulsa

dame


----------



## Ceicei

damp


----------



## green meanie

dump


----------



## Sam

jump


----------



## bluemtn

stump


----------



## Dan G

slump


----------



## green meanie

slurp


----------



## Raewyn

slurr


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Raewyn said:
			
		

> slurr


 
Alure? Ok, I cheated and changed two letters...


----------

